# Differential on order - How long till it arrives?



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

I hear it takes 3 to 4 weeks to get a new diff in from GM. Anyone know how you can even check the status of the order.. ie estimated ship date, shipped, etc.


I sure hate to be that long without my car. You'd think GM would stock a few of those diff. over here.

From my understanding it has to come from GM or DANA in Australia to Pontiac Michigan and then to the dealer.

Any one got information to add?

The G6 rental (06 with 431miles) is okay but it's not a GTO.

Thanks


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

I had my differential replaced couple of weeks ago. My dealership found a diff at a dealership in California. Took 5 days to get it here and install it.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks.. some how I just don't expect my dealership to look at other dealerships for the differential. Any idea how they found one since it looks like you are in VA and they found one in CA.

The service department didn't think it would take long.. ie mid next when they call me on Thu of last week. 

I checked with GTODEALER2 (I think) down in TX and they said it was taking 3 to 4 weeks.

When I called the parts dept today, they said it was on HIGH PRIORITY or some such... I mention 3-4 wks and they didn't say much.

While getting some things out of my car at lunch, I mentioned that to one of the mechanics and he was in shock. The service dept just said parts didn't think it would take long.

I guess I can call the sales people and see if they can help me get the parts department to look at other dealerships here in the states..


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, got a call from service department at dealership... they didn't seem too happy that I called the sales manager. She explained they looked for parts at other dealers everyday and had for my car and no one had one. I guess most people don't question them or how they are looking for parts. I explained I wasn't trying to upset anyone but if I was trying to see if I could help them find parts faster than 3 to 4 weeks. I've helped before over the years at other places. 

Also mentioned I thought they would prefer not to have their lift tied up for 3 or 4 weeks with the goat just sitting there (as she put it ..with the tires off).

She said they could put it back together (the cover back on and re fill with lubricant) and I could drive it until the parts come in. I asked about if that was a good idea since the mechanic was concerned that it "hadn't already froze up with the aftermarket fluids in there ... Royal Purple... he basically thought I shouldn't have changed it out from GM stuff. She said she thought the mechanic thought it would be okay to refill it and run it until new diff came in but would "see how much it would cost her" as gm would not pay for the repair twice.... I told her.. as long as I still get a new differential I would drive it. If it froze up or broke,,, I still had a new one on it's way.... 

Any suggestions on what to do... I did mention the Royal Purple met all specs and I didn't think that would cause it to freeze up anymore than the gm stuff.

Waiting now for a call to come get it and turn in the rental until... a.. new differential came in or b,, it froze up....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> Well, got a call from service department at dealership... they didn't seem too happy that I called the sales manager. She explained they looked for parts at other dealers everyday and had for my car and no one had one. I guess most people don't question them or how they are looking for parts. I explained I wasn't trying to upset anyone but if I was trying to see if I could help them find parts faster than 3 to 4 weeks. I've helped before over the years at other places.
> 
> Also mentioned I thought they would prefer not to have their lift tied up for 3 or 4 weeks with the goat just sitting there (as she put it ..with the tires off).
> 
> ...



That Royal Purple didn't hurt a thing, from what I've read royal purple is a top of the line lubricant. Many on here swear by it. Your mechanic does not have to remove the tires to replace the rear. The rear is a snap to replace, too much hype on it being a bastid to change out. Unless that rear froze up on you, there is absolutely no reason for that dealer to have your car for weeks. The rear comes as a sealed unit. There is no reason for them to take anything apart. 

Once your dealer locates one for you, they should be able to give you an estimate on the arrival of it. I serioulsy doubt other dealers have any lying around. They are ordered on as needed basis based on examination by the service manager. The service manager should be able to find one. This woman tellin you this should know better. :confused


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

Well I picked the Goat back up yesteday afternoon... While back together and re fluid'ed with the GM stuff.. it clanks and clunks just like before....so much for the Royal Purple being bad... now it's a waiting game for the new one to come in... For future reference if the new one goes out later.. after warranty.. are there any good aftermarket differentials that would work...


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

*New differential came in... what's the break in period*

I just listened to answering machine and one day last week dealer called that new differential was in so into shop tomorrow...

I'm still looking for thread but what's the recommended breakin for these new rear ends... don't want to break another one

thanks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> Thanks.. some how I just don't expect my dealership to look at other dealerships for the differential. Any idea how they found one since it looks like you are in VA and they found one in CA.
> 
> The service department didn't think it would take long.. ie mid next when they call me on Thu of last week.
> 
> ...


PM me your VIN# and I'll tell you exactly how long it should take.:cheers


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

*New differential installed*

Came in sometime last week, guess after I called for status.. heard message on Monday am.. in shop Tue AM and brought her home last nite.. No more clunks, clanks, pops or anything.. quiet at speed.. all is good now... hopefully they have the kinks worked out.. and until after warranty no Royal Purple just so they won't imply again that they implied that was part of the 1st one's problem. I know they will question why as GTODEALER advised and others on here advised to change out fluid at around 500 miles but maybe they'll just think I like to "waste" money. They seem to think that about oil changes before the light comes on too... 

It took about 2 weeks to get it in including the delay in hearing the voice mail that it was here... I guess that's not too bad compared to those that waited 3 to 4 weeks or more.


----------

